# Confirmed: Toronto signs Chris Duhon to offer sheet



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

There is rumor that was posted on Realgm and the Bulls board on BBB.net, that ESPN is reporting we have signed Chris Duhon to a offer sheet, details coming soon . .waiting for a link that's not a message board.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

I like that


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

No confirmation so far. It's looking like BS. Stay posted.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Benis007 said:


> I like that


Me too.
Chris Duhon is very talented. Let's hope so..


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Ya, I heard it on the radio station affiliated with ESPN... Not official though


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



SteveHartfiel said:


> Ya, I heard it on the radio station affiliated with ESPN... Not official though


You're the closest to a source we've got so far!


Basics - 

6'1" 185lbs

Last year he played 26 mpg and averaged 6 points / 5 assists

Basically slighly better stats than Milt, in slightly more minutes. He is a quality PG though in leading an offence, and he can score a bit to, although not consistantly.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Does this mean Bonner is gone ? I imagine we are offering Duhon more than 1/2 the mle ...


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

rafer/duhon/jmc would be the best guard rotation we've had in a long time, if not ever.

i've read that chicago offered duhon the LLE but duhon declined it. the LLE is limited to two years, duhon wanted more. for chicago to match an offer to duhon, they'll have to dip into their MLE. (they have not yet extended curry and chandler.)

should micheal finley be amnestied, he'd be a fanstastic addition for the bulls. i'm sure chicago's keeping an eye on his situation. the offer's timing is interesting in terms of this.

not matching duhon lets chicago offer the full MLE to finley. ($5MM and become a hometown hero and vet leader for a great young team is a lot to pass up to play with nash for minimum.) 

it also opens the way for the return of jay williams. (LLE). finley/gordon/hinrick/williams - wow! (of course the wow is determinite upon jay being able to play at a good-to-high level)


if the choice comes down to finley and jay vs. duhon and partial MLE scraps...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Despite being an avid hater of ribs during his Duke days, I would be satisfied with this signing.

I feel dirty for saying that.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

i agree spurious ... i believe the timing babs is using to sign duhon to an offer sheet is good, since chandler and curry both remain unsigned. i forgot about finley too ... it makes even more sense to offer now before finley gets waived by dallas. 

the bulls would be using the money they have under the cap to sign duhon ... and they don't want to use too much that they can't retain the baby bulls. looks like a solid chess move by babs.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



changv10 said:


> i agree spurious ... i believe the timing babs is using to sign duhon to an offer sheet is good, since chandler and curry both remain unsigned. i forgot about finley too ... it makes even more sense to offer now before finley gets waived by dallas.
> 
> the bulls would be using the money they have under the cap to sign duhon ... and they don't want to use too much that they can't retain the baby bulls. looks like a solid chess move by babs.


The Bulls can go over the cap as much as they want to sign Curry and Chandler - so no impact on whether they sign Duhon or not. It could impact there ability to sign Finley however, as I am sure they are looking to use the MLE for him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Duhon here in Toronto would be a great addition. The Bulls started out 0-7 if I'm not mistaken, but then Duhon was inserted into the starting lineup, and everything seemed to fall right into place. He's a good defender, gets his teammates involved, and can knock down the open three.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Even though this would seem to be great news, I think Paxton went on the record a couple of months ago and said that they would be matching any offer sheets for anyone of their players.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

http://rapidshare.de/files/3786125/duhon.wav.html


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



ShamBulls said:


> http://rapidshare.de/files/3786125/duhon.wav.html


15 days to match that offer?
Isn't it 7?


----------



## PurpleNation (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

I like this idea of signing him, gives us depth at the point for a change and we can move AW to SG if he is available

:clap: 

Peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Such a signing would give us by far the best guard rotation the Raps have ever had. 

Seems pretty fishy but if Babcock comes out of this offseason adding Duhon, Calderon, Charlie and Zoe, while keeping Sow and Bonner, and stashing Ukic overseas, he's my new hero. I don't even think it's possible but you never know. Do we know or can we estimate how much Calderon is signed for- it was definitely a portion of the MLE, correct? 

Such a signing would also keep Alvin off the floor...and that much closer to retirement.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Despite being an avid hater of ribs during his Duke days, I would be satisfied with this signing.
> 
> I feel dirty for saying that.



LOL yeah me to I want to like this move too but but Duke has hurt all of my ACC favs for some time.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

He would be a great pick up to this team.. he should of been our point guard last year but the bulls stold him from us.

I guess Babcock rather have Duhon than Bonner.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

This could be a grea signing. Duhon played a fairly important role for the Bulls this year, and hopefully he can team up with Rafer and the Spanish Sensation so give us a very solid backcourt. So opening day something like this...

Pg-Skip-Duhon-Calderon
Sg-Rose-A Dub
Sf-Mo P-Graham-Lamond
Pf-Bosh-Villanueva
C-Hoffa-Sow/Bonner-A Train

We might actually be able to win some games with that crop.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



onecooljew said:


> This could be a grea signing. Duhon played a fairly important role for the Bulls this year, and hopefully he can team up with Rafer and the Spanish Sensation so give us a very solid backcourt. So opening day something like this...
> 
> Pg-Skip-Duhon-Calderon
> Sg-Rose-A Dub
> ...


*Can we still sign Bonner if we sign Duhon??*

Who would like to join me in a prayer that the bulls dont match?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

I don't think the Bulls match if this offer is more then 2 million per year starting salary but thats just my guess


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

The rumor seems confirmed.
I like Duhon, but unless they are worried Calderon can't even handle back-up minutes, why sign him? Is Alston going? Are they gonna play Alston or Jose at SG for some time - If they played one of them at SG it would give us a backup SG! Duhon is used to playing beside Gordon, maybe Alston works better in that role? 
A big time improvement to our perimeter Defence for sure

Interesting!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

A lot of questions yet to be answered. If the Bulls don't match, what will be the status of Sow and Bonner.
I expect something close to a 3 year deal worth $10 or $11 million for Duhon.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> A lot of questions yet to be answered. If the Bulls don't match, what will be the status of Sow and Bonner.
> I expect something close to a 3 year deal worth $10 or $11 million for Duhon.


Did he really show in his first year that hes worth 3.5/year??

I think he is a very formidable backup, but I thought the Kevin Ollie type contracts were a thing of the past.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



onecooljew said:


> Did he really show in his first year that hes worth 3.5/year??
> 
> I think he is a very formidable backup, but I thought the Kevin Ollie type contracts were a thing of the past.


I still think he'll be offered something within that range. Otherwise the Bulls will certainly match.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> I still think he'll be offered something within that range. Otherwise the Bulls will certainly match.


Hopefully something closer to 2mil. To save enough to at least sign one of Sow or Bonner


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Aren't we under the impression that Sow isn't getting signed out of the MLE (ie getting the LLE). I know I've been. I don't know what's going on with Calderon but splitting the MLE between Bonner and Duhon would be great.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

If Duhon ends up coming here, how many players in the last 2 or 3 seasons have been both on the Bulls and on the Raptors at some time?
Off the top of my head I can think of Jalen Rose, Antonio Davis, JYD, Rick Brunson, Donyell Marshall, Roger Mason Jr. Anybody else?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

It's a nice feeling to finally have a decent free agent (I know Duhon isn't anyone to write home about but he was a starter for a playoff team as a rook) signing an offer sheet with our team. I'm very interested to see what Babs is up to here. 

Could Rafer really be on the move so soon? Cleveland still needs a PG...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Raptor fans.......

Could any of you give an intelligent guess about how much your team has spent out of its MLE.........or basically, what's the biggest starting salary they could offer Duhon??


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> If Duhon ends up coming here, how many players in the last 2 or 3 seasons have been both on the Bulls and on the Raptors at some time?
> Off the top of my head I can think of Jalen Rose, Antonio Davis, JYD, Rick Brunson, Donyell Marshall, Roger Mason Jr. Anybody else?


 Pargo


but its a good deal but only if we can keep either one of Bonner or Sow, i would prefer Sow because we need a defensive presence in the paint, but you cant argue with Bonner's shoting,


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



rosenthall said:


> Raptor fans.......
> 
> Could any of you give an intelligent guess about how much your team has spent out of its MLE.........or basically, what's the biggest starting salary they could offer Duhon??


The only signing this summer has been Jose Calderon and the terms have not been announced. Pape Sow reportedly had a contract but it hasn't been announced and I assume it is coming out of the LLE not MLE anyway.

Its up to you to guess how much the raptors offered the 23yr old spanish point guard. My guess is somewhere between 1 and 2 million but who knows babs did sign rafer for like 4 mil a year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



rosenthall said:


> Raptor fans.......
> 
> Could any of you give an intelligent guess about how much your team has spent out of its MLE.........or basically, what's the biggest starting salary they could offer Duhon??


We signed Calderon and there was competition for him, so it's fair to assume that we've given him at least $1.5M to start.

We haven't used any more of the MLE than that, so the most we could offer Duhon would probably be about $3.5M, though I doubt we'd go that high.



For those worried about Sow, don't be, he's probably a minimum signing (according to Babcock). Doesn't count against our MLE.

As for Bonner, yes, this could affect our ability to re-sign him. Unless we can split the remaining MLE between him and Duhon, Bonner will probably be signed by another team.

This is assuming that the rumour is true.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



speedythief said:


> We signed Calderon and there was competition for him, so it's fair to assume that we've given him at least $1.5M to start.
> 
> We haven't used any more of the MLE than that, so the most we could offer Duhon would probably be about $3.5M, though I doubt we'd go that high.
> 
> ...


Supposadely it's been confirmed by a local radio station in Chicago.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> Supposadely it's been confirmed by a local radio station in Chicago.


Yeah, but I'll believe it when I hear from one of the three involved parties.

Also, I hope you don't mind CrookedJ, but I've changed your thread topic title to try and draw more interest than a "rumour" thread.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



speedythief said:


> Yeah, but I'll believe it when I hear from one of the three involved parties.
> 
> Also, I hope you don't mind CrookedJ, but I've changed your thread topic title to try and draw more interest than a "rumour" thread.


I'm deeply offended by this act of censorship.





J/K - you know what sells dude, I was just being cautious. :clap:


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer s*

sow's deal shouldn't affect the MLE or LLE (the LLE may have been used last year on woods. if so, we only have the MLE this year). i don't think calderon's figures have been published--babs said its 3rs (no $ discussed).

if duhon isn't matched, and bonner is lost,
additions: villaneuva, graham, duhon, calderon, sow + ukic, slokar
subtractions: marshall, bonner

it'd be a shame to lose bonner. but if it comes down to a choice between matt and duhon, we have to go duhon. maybe we get lucky and bonner takes the LLE (if its still available).

odds of chicago not matching a fair market offer sheet 10:1

but really, we don't lose anything by trying (assuming the offer isn't stupid). if chicago matches, we'll have money for matt--and probably still a window of time should he get an offer sheet. its a good sign that babs is identifying young, quality, underrated players and going after them; and a good sign that they'll sign here.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer s*

vigilante should be very happy if this was true... lol


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Turk - lonny baxter..

Go babs go


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer sheet*

I hope this is true. But I think without a doubt that Chicago will match the offer. I am thinking the Calderon deal has to be worth close to 2million a year? He played for the best team over there. So I guess he is getting Ukic type money. But I forget how much Ukic signed for over there? 

I am guessing the deal is worth 3million for 4 years. so 12 million overall.

As for Bonner, no team has come out and said they were interested. Bonner's agent said there were 3 or 4 teams, but hey, he is just doing his job and trying to get more money for Bonner, he might be lying. But if we sign Duhon, it pretty much means bye bye Bonner.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer s*

here's a thought- duhon's offer is a favour to his agent to get chicago on the ball resigning him. (duhon and j.will have the same agent). could be something to that if its a probable-to-be-matched offer.


----------



## 2aid (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> If Duhon ends up coming here, how many players in the last 2 or 3 seasons have been both on the Bulls and on the Raptors at some time?
> Off the top of my head I can think of Jalen Rose, Antonio Davis, JYD, Rick Brunson, Donyell Marshall, Roger Mason Jr. Anybody else?


pargo...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer sheet*

The Great Chris Jefferies.

Edit: Bonner was drafted by the Bulls and then traded to the Raptors.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer sheet*

What I like about this is Duhon holds down the fort for a couple of years, and then Ukic comes in, hopefully peaking with Bosh in a 3-4 years. 

Alston is 29 or 30 now and will be 33-34 when Bosh is reaching his full potential, not bad but maybe not the best combination.

Could someone confirm for me whether Duhon and Bonner are similar situations? Basically, I want to know if Chicago's GM matches after waiting the full period of 7 days, will we be able to match any offers for Bonner that he may sign from tomorrow on, the day after the duhon offer expires?


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer sheet*

Maybe this means Duhon is targeted as our starter and Rafer is gone for Lorenzen Wright??

LO
CB4
Jalen
Mo
Duhon Not that bad of a team to me :biggrin: put Graham in 
for Jalen and can you say awesome Defence :clap:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer s*



rapsfan4life said:


> Maybe this means Duhon is targeted as our starter and Rafer is gone for Lorenzen Wright??
> 
> LO
> CB4
> ...


Well... they just traded for B-Jax and Raul Lopez. I don't think they're looking for another point guard, and point guards for centres trades usually don't go well for the team losing the size, but maybe you're right.

Edit: and signed Damon Stoudamire.

In any case Duhon is a player that won't force shots. He is not a good shooter. Calderon and Alston are both nice shooters, so it's a good contrast.

I still think it's suspect that this rumour is true, though. There aren't enough minutes to go around with these three on the same team. Somebody's going to be unhappy.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Radio reporting Raptors have signed Bulls guard Chris Duhon to an offer s*



speedythief said:


> Well... they just traded for B-Jax and Raul Lopez. I don't think they're looking for another point guard, and point guards for centres trades usually don't go well for the team losing the size, but maybe you're right.
> 
> Edit: and signed Damon Stoudamire.
> 
> ...


Maybe if this works out, Babcock has a deal in the works that would send Rafer to the Cavs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Chicago Tribune had a conference call with the Bulls GM John Paxson, who confirmed that Duhon has signed an offer sheet with the Raptors.



> Chris Duhon has signed an offer sheet with the Toronto Raptors, but in all likelihood the Bulls restricted free agent will suit up at the United Center this fall, Bulls general manager John Paxson said Monday.
> 
> "It's highly likely that we will match the offer," Paxson said in a conference call with reporters. "Relatively, in the scheme of things, it's not a lengthy deal and it's money we've allocated for Chris."
> 
> The offer from Toronto is believed to be worth no more than $2.5 million a season for three years. Paxson's initial offer to Duhon was in the range of $6 million over three years.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> The Chicago Tribune had a conference call with the Bulls GM John Paxson, who confirmed that Duhon has signed an offer sheet with the Raptors.


Good find. This is what I was afraid of. Paxton is probably going to pull what we did on the Hornets last year. If Paxton does decide to match, until it's official, it'll put the Bonner signing on hold. It might even keep us from signing him later on.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I bet someone quotes this message and adds a picture of a radar gun


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I dunno why everyone is so excited about this. Duhon is a restricted free agent and we only signed him to an offer sheet. As Turkish Delight pointed out, mo pete signed a two yr offer sheet with the Hornets last summer and guess what team did he end up playing for. The Bulls will likely match the deal, sure Duhon is not the top point guard in the NBA, but 2.5 M per season to keep their starting point guard, is still a real good deal.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ansoncarter said:


> quote from Paxson from Chicago Tribune (iirc)
> 
> "It's highly likely that we will match the offer," Paxson said in a conference call with reporters. "Relatively, in the scheme of things, it's not a lengthy deal and it's money we've allocated for Chris."


I hope you pitch faster than you post. I beat you by several minutes on this one. Even changed the thread title.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> I bet someone quotes this message and adds a picture of a radar gun


lol. that didn't work as well as I had hoped


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

speedythief said:


> The Chicago Tribune had a conference call with the Bulls GM John Paxson, who confirmed that Duhon has signed an offer sheet with the Raptors.


Man, Speedy, you are quick!


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

> Chris Duhon has signed an offer sheet with the Toronto Raptors, but in all likelihood the Bulls restricted free agent will suit up at the United Center this fall, Bulls general manager John Paxson said Monday.
> *
> "It's highly likely that we will match the offer,"* Paxson said in a conference call with reporters. "Relatively, in the scheme of things, it's not a lengthy deal and it's money we've allocated for Chris."
> 
> The offer from Toronto is believed to be worth no more than *$2.5 million a season for three years.* Paxson's initial offer to Duhon was in the range of $6 million over three years.


trib link

--edit--
too slow w/ this, but at least there's a link :biggrin:


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

toiletscrubber said:


> I dunno why everyone is so excited about this. Duhon is a restricted free agent and we only signed him to an offer sheet. As Turkish Delight pointed out, mo pete signed a two yr offer sheet with the Hornets last summer and guess what team did he end up playing for. The Bulls will likely match the deal, sure Duhon is not the top point guard in the NBA, but 2.5 M per season to keep their starting point guard, is still a real good deal.


Any chance the Raptors can counter with another offer ?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Lol, good timing spurious. 

Anyways, McF--no, I think once the Bulls match the contract, Duhon is signed for good. No more offers. Might be wrong.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I think a few here were all for drafting Duhon a couple of years back with our 2nd Round pick.

Looks like they may still get their wish.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Lol, good timing spurious.
> 
> Anyways, McF--no, I think once the Bulls match the contract, Duhon is signed for good. No more offers. Might be wrong.


speedy am I missing something here?



Im pretty dissapointed with the low ball number Babcock offered he really didnt make it hard on the Bulls to resign Duhon... it will be just our luck some other team offfers Bonner a big deal prying him away leaving us with nothing in return in the free agent market.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

McFurious said:


> Im pretty dissapointed with the low ball number Babcock offered he really didnt make it hard on the Bulls to resign Duhon...


What did you want? 
If he offers too much he'll get stuck with an overpaid player. 

BTW, the money spent on Duhon is the amount we should sign matt with. 
Three years, $6-7 M. Fair enough.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> If Duhon ends up coming here, how many players in the last 2 or 3 seasons have been both on the Bulls and on the Raptors at some time?
> Off the top of my head I can think of Jalen Rose, Antonio Davis, JYD, Rick Brunson, Donyell Marshall, Roger Mason Jr. Anybody else?


Pargo, Baxter


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

McFurious said:


> speedy am I missing something here?
> 
> Im pretty dissapointed with the low ball number Babcock offered he really didnt make it hard on the Bulls to resign Duhon... it will be just our luck some other team offfers Bonner a big deal prying him away leaving us with nothing in return in the free agent market.


Rob is trying to take advantage of Paxson. The Bulls are in the process of deciding their finances when it comes to the possible re-signing of Chandler and Curry, as well as the notion that they might want to sign one of the amnesty players. They have a lot on their plate right now and I think the strategy was to offer Duhon slightly more than the Bulls want to pay for him in an effort to make them give up on him and focus their efforts on the other, more important players. Especially considering how Pargo is starting to become a good NBA player and Hinrich has been out of position for long enough.

The problem is that Rob didn't want to offer all of the remaining MLE because he wants to keep Bonner and we have to use at least part of the MLE to sign him. So Rob didn't make a big enough offer to scare-off Chicago. And in the meantime Matt reads this message board, as I know all Toronto Raptors players and team employees do, and starts to wonder if he is wanted at all by anyone in the front office.

There is a potential backfire to this offer which is the possibility that Bonner and his agent decide that Toronto doesn't know what they want and are just going to flail about for the next few years, so they sign an offer sheet elsewhere and ask the Raptors not to match (you'll hear that Bonner was "too expensive" from the Raptors camp if this happens, you won't hear them say "we ****ed ourselves by toying with him for weeks on end").

At least that's what I'm thinking.


I also had another theory, though. Toronto offers Duhon slightly more than Chicago had been offering. Babcock does this after talking with Paxson and getting the figure from him. Duhon signs the sheet, thinking he just got himself a raise over what the Bulls wanted to give him, when in reality he's signing for the amount that the Bulls want him for, and they "match". In exchange, the Bulls run the same game on the Raps' free agent Matt Bonner, who signs an offer sheet with the Bulls for the amount Toronto wants him for, and we match. But that one's a little far-out.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I also had another theory, though. Toronto offers Duhon slightly more than Chicago had been offering. Babcock does this after talking with Paxson and getting the figure from him. Duhon signs the sheet, thinking he just got himself a raise over what the Bulls wanted to give him, when in reality he's signing for the amount that the Bulls want him for, and they "match". In exchange, the Bulls run the same game on the Raps' free agent Matt Bonner, who signs an offer sheet with the Bulls for the amount Toronto wants him for, and we match. But that one's a little far-out.


I like the way your mind works speedy, but alas I don't see Pax and Babcock running along those same lines.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Come to think of it, what's the bet that Chicago take a harder look at Jay Williams if we snare Duhon from them?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...4aug09,1,1110642.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed


Paxson expects to keep Duhon
GM will likely match offer from Raptors

By Marlen Garcia
Tribune staff reporter
Published August 9, 2005


Chris Duhon has signed an offer sheet with the Toronto Raptors, but in all likelihood the Bulls restricted free agent will suit up at the United Center this fall, Bulls general manager John Paxson said Monday.

"It's highly likely that we will match the offer," Paxson said in a conference call with reporters. "Relatively, in the scheme of things, it's not a lengthy deal and it's money we've allocated for Chris."

The offer from Toronto is believed to be worth no more than $2.5 million a season for three years. Paxson's initial offer to Duhon was in the range of $6 million over three years.

Duhon could not be reached for comment. His agent, Bill Duffy, declined to comment on negotiations.

Under the new collective bargaining agreement, Paxson has a week to match the offer and probably will use all seven days to mull over the contract.

"It's in our best interests to wait out the week and analyze everything," he said. "As I've said all along, we're going to re-sign our guys."

Duhon's salary will be subtracted from the team's mid-level exception of $5 million, the rest of which Paxson will use to pursue a veteran free agent.

Paxson had encouraged all his restricted free agents to establish their market value by seeking offers from other teams, but Tyson Chandler, Eddy Curry and Jannero Pargo have not attracted significant interest.

Pargo could be squeezed out of a crowded backcourt, but Paxson maintains he wants him back to keep the chemistry that helped the Bulls reach the playoffs last season. In that regard, Paxson is optimistic unrestricted free agent Othella Harrington will return.

Paxson said he will meet with Chandler's agent in the next 10 days, but no such plans are in the works in Curry's case.

Curry's agent, Leon Rose, still is looking for an insurance company to cover Curry if he can't fulfill a contract because of problems relating to his irregular heartbeat.

"I think the process is slower than he thought and would like it to be," Paxson said.

Paxson didn't hide his concern over the insurance matter.

"The issue is: Can he get it?" Paxson said when asked if the cost of insurance premiums would figure into Curry's contract. The Bulls would not pay the premiums, he added.

In other Bulls news, Paxson confirmed that Eddie Basden, a gritty guard who went undrafted in June after starring for Charlotte in his senior season, has signed a two-year contract. Basden told the Charlotte Observer the deal becomes guaranteed if he makes the opening-night roster.

"I fully expect Eddie Basden to be on our roster this year," Paxson said. "We're very confident he can play a role for us this year."

Basden arrived Sunday in Chicago and has started working out at the Berto Center, Paxson said. He added that Malik Allen, 27, who played with Miami for 3 1/2 seasons before he was traded to Charlotte, will be in town Tuesday to visit the Bulls.

The Bulls open the regular season at home Nov. 2 against Charlotte and will play defending NBA champ San Antonio Nov. 7, the team announced Monday.

The schedule early in the season will not be kind. The Bulls play nine of their first 14 games on the road.

On the bright side for fans, Bulls' games will be broadcast once on ABC, four times on TNT and once each on ESPN and ESPN2. A year ago, they were scheduled for just one national television appearance outside of NBA-TV.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I have been calling for this move all summer. Nobody seemed too interested.

Duhon is by far the best FA fit for the Raps. I am just disappointed we didn't make a strong enough offer. 3 mill+ was needed to scare away the Bulls. And its reasonable for Duhon who is a great defender and can play either guard spot.

It would mean losing Bonner, but the Charlie pick puts Bonners minutes in doubt anyway.

The drafting of Ukic has now hurt us. If we drafted and signed Calderon instead we would have our full MLE to assure getting Duhon out of CHI. Now they likely match.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> I have been calling for this move all summer. Nobody seemed too interested.
> 
> Duhon is by far the best FA fit for the Raps. I am just disappointed we didn't make a strong enough offer. 3 mill+ was needed to scare away the Bulls. And its reasonable for Duhon who is a great defender and can play either guard spot.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's pretty much what I'm thinking. I would have liked Babcock to offer him a little more, to really put the pressure on the Bulls. But if it starts at only $2.5 million, the Bulls will surely match. In the end, all that this will do is hold us off from re-signing Bonner until the Bulls inevitably match. It will also make Bonner look like he's just a bunch of leftovers, which may hinder our chance of re-signing him.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I also had another theory, though. Toronto offers Duhon slightly more than Chicago had been offering. Babcock does this after talking with Paxson and getting the figure from him. Duhon signs the sheet, thinking he just got himself a raise over what the Bulls wanted to give him, when in reality he's signing for the amount that the Bulls want him for, and they "match". In exchange, the Bulls run the same game on the Raps' free agent Matt Bonner, who signs an offer sheet with the Bulls for the amount Toronto wants him for, and we match. But that one's a little far-out.


I was thinking that there is one more remote possibility. Babcock gets Chicago to pay more for Duhon than they wanted, then after Chicago matches, Babcock swoops in and offers a contract to Jannero Pargo, for the rest of the MLE after signing Bonner. After paying extra for Duhon, Chicago decides not to match.

I don't know much about Jannero except he is a streaky shooter and alot of people on this board don't want him, but TO is looking for a 3rd pg.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

foul_balls said:


> I was thinking that there is one more remote possibility. Babcock gets Chicago to pay more for Duhon than they wanted, then after Chicago matches, Babcock swoops in and offers a contract to Jannero Pargo, for the rest of the MLE after signing Bonner. After paying extra for Duhon, Chicago decides not to match.
> 
> *I don't know much about Jannero except he is a streaky shooter and alot of people on this board don't want him, but TO is looking for a 3rd pg.*


I would rather have Omar over Pargo any day. First off Omar would be a lot cheaper, and he's exactly what we need, a pass first PG. We have enough chuckers on this team as it is.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Plus we already tried pargo and it didnt work


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> I would rather have Omar over Pargo any day. First off Omar would be a lot cheaper, and he's exactly what we need, a pass first PG. We have enough chuckers on this team as it is.


I like Omar's potential, too, since he is the same age as Joey Graham, but I was just wondering why Babcock would sign Duhon to an offer that he would know Chicago would match. 

I guess it was a low-risk high reward move. If Chicago matches, Toronto still can sign Bonner since he hasn't signed yet with anyone else.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> I have been calling for this move all summer. Nobody seemed too interested.
> 
> Duhon is by far the best FA fit for the Raps. I am just disappointed we didn't make a strong enough offer. 3 mill+ was needed to scare away the Bulls. And its reasonable for Duhon who is a great defender and can play either guard spot.
> 
> ...


I always wanted Chris. Radio and Sun reports have the number as high as 3.5 mill per.

Some people have the Bulls going hard after Finley re the amnesty clause. If they go, it will be with the MLE. This may affect his decision to match.

I would not say they match 100%. They may, but this will seriously impact their decision.



Also, Rob has been talking about trades coming after dominoes. I don't know if they are falling. But the lack of a PG in Cleveland and our singing 2 FA PGs gives me a feeling that Rafer is headed there given the Jackson rumours.

Newble and Jackson

for

Rafer and Woods works


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

i don't think anybody has clear figures of what the offer was. it could be as low as 2.5 x 3 years (7.5 mil) or as high as 3.5 x 3 years + optional year? ~ 14 million. 

Since Duffy wanted 3 mil, i think its likely to be a 3 year deal starting at 3 mil with increments ... 3, 3.5, 4.0, 4.5(option) ~ 15 mil possible deal. If this was the deal, I'll say its strong. We would be matching what the agent wants ... pretty good price for duhon. 

We can't offer 3.5 mil or 4 mil if the agent wants 3 mil : )


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

changv10 said:


> i don't think anybody has clear figures of what the offer was. it could be as low as 2.5 x 3 years (7.5 mil) or as high as 3.5 x 3 years + optional year? ~ 14 million.
> 
> Since Duffy wanted 3 mil, i think its likely to be a 3 year deal starting at 3 mil with increments ... 3, 3.5, 4.0, 4.5(option) ~ 15 mil possible deal. If this was the deal, I'll say its strong. We would be matching what the agent wants ... pretty good price for duhon.
> 
> We can't offer 3.5 mil or 4 mil if the agent wants 3 mil : )


You can if you really want to put the Bulls off the deal.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

funny how things work out...

back in 2003, we received bonner (chicago's second round pick) in exchange for toronto's future second round pick, which turns out to be duhon. depending on salaries, we may get duhon but lose out bonner in the process.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



Turkish Delight said:


> He's a good defender, gets his teammates involved, and can knock down the open three.


Really?

It's funny how better players get in fans' scouting reports when they come to their team.

Chris Duhon shoots 27% from 3 last year and he can now knock down an open 3.

It's magic I tell you.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

Ha Ha ! Good point. I think Duhon shot about 75% against the Raps, which influences our judgement.

And we don't really care about his 3's. Milt never took any 3's and was quite effective for us in some ways. Duhon is a better all around player and good fit for our club.

If he can get his 3s up into the mid 30s % then that is a nice bonus.

Calderon, Cook, and Duhon would give us great flexibility in the backcourt and allow us to pressure the ball big time.

Good teams can get by with an Avery Johnson type PG. And that is what we are trying to build - a good team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*

My concern are his ribs. Have they healed yet. Will he die from bruised ribs?


----------



## Bronx (Jul 10, 2005)

Signing Duhon would be the stupidest thing ever. He was playing heavy minutes last season about 27mpg and only averaged 5.9ppg. I know he wasnt the top 3 scoring option on the team bu still hes shooting was horrible. .352 during the regular season and .297 during playoffs. 

He cant even hit open shots when he is completely un guarded. The only positive about duhon is that hes a good defender and thats about it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Bronx said:


> Signing Duhon would be the stupidest thing ever. He was playing heavy minutes last season about 27mpg and only averaged 5.9ppg. I know he wasnt the top 3 scoring option on the team bu still hes shooting was horrible. .352 during the regular season and .297 during playoffs.
> 
> He cant even hit open shots when he is completely un guarded. The only positive about duhon is that hes a good defender and thats about it.


Last time I checked, this team didn't have trouble scoring. Defense is our weakness, and signing Duhon would address that weakness immediately.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



arenas809 said:


> Really?
> 
> It's funny how better players get in fans' scouting reports when they come to their team.
> 
> ...


Interesting how 27% is actually 35.5% when you look at the season stats rather than his playoff stats vs. washington.

Oops.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon/


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Bronx said:


> Signing Duhon would be the stupidest thing ever. He was playing heavy minutes last season about 27mpg and only averaged 5.9ppg. I know he wasnt the top 3 scoring option on the team bu still hes shooting was horrible. .352 during the regular season and .297 during playoffs.
> 
> He cant even hit open shots when he is completely un guarded. The only positive about duhon is that hes a good defender and thats about it.


Interesting, then maybe you know we have a deficiency at PG concerning good defenders. Hmm, you think maybe that's it? Maybe? Hmm? (voice getting higher)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Backing me up two posts in a row BUTR. That must be a record for you.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Chris Duhon??? Rumor!*



blowuptheraptors said:


> Interesting how 27% is actually 35.5% when you look at the season stats rather than his playoff stats vs. washington.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon/


 lol.. good find... i actually believed him for a while there


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

You guys will love Duhon if he ends up in Toronto. He plays winning basketball, every night. If he can develop a jumper, he can be an elite PG.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the move, its a good one..hopefully Chicago dont match the offer. :cheers:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Back when everyone was talking about signing Antonio Daniels, I was saying I wanted Duhon, not Daniels, and that he would come at a cheaper price. Seems like Babcock was thinking the exact same thing.

I do think Chicago will match, but they might not if they decide to keep Pargo, sign J-Will, and use their MLE on Michael Finley; or something along those lines. The thing is, Skiles loves Duhon and he was almost the glue that kept their team together last season.

I think their wasn't a free agent on the market that is a better fit for our team than Duhon. He is as unselfish as they come; a pure point guard, and can really defend really, really well. He also showed the ability to hit open shots last season. He is the anti-Rafer, pretty much.

There is no doubt that if Chicago doesn't match, Chris will be our starting PG, Rafer or no Rafer. Although I doubt this signing would take place if there wasn't a deal for Rafer in the works.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Back when everyone was talking about signing Antonio Daniels, I was saying I wanted Duhon, not Daniels, and that he would come at a cheaper price. Seems like Babcock was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> I do think Chicago will match, but they might not if they decide to keep Pargo, sign J-Will, and use their MLE on Michael Finley; or something along those lines. The thing is, Skiles loves Duhon and he was almost the glue that kept their team together last season.
> 
> ...


I agree man. I love the signing of Duhon to an offer sheet. I think he's a great, smart player. He's simply a winner. However, I hate to say it, but I don't think he ever puts on a Raps uniform as I think the Bulls will match it.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I think their wasn't a free agent on the market that is a better fit for our team than Duhon. He is as unselfish as they come; a pure point guard, and can really defend really, really well. He also showed the ability to hit open shots last season. He is the anti-Rafer, pretty much.


well put. :clap:


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Back when everyone was talking about signing Antonio Daniels, I was saying I wanted Duhon, not Daniels, and that he would come at a cheaper price. Seems like Babcock was thinking the exact same thing.
> 
> I think their wasn't a free agent on the market that is a better fit for our team than Duhon. He is as unselfish as they come; a pure point guard, and can really defend really, really well. He also showed the ability to hit open shots last season. He is the anti-Rafer, pretty much.


People tend to forget this, but Duhon was a McDonald's All-American (and won the Naismith Sportmanship award at the game that year) as a high school senior from Slidell, LA - I'm far from the biggest Blue Devils supporter (sorry BUTR), but Duhon's commitment and drive to win durin' his 4 years @ Duke impressed me to no end; he deferred to his backcourt mate Jay (then Jason) Williams when both started (displayin' unselfishness then) - there have been a litany of knocks against his game and handle, but he's a pass-first PG who wants nothin' else but to win - comes from a successful program in Durham, NC and has no obvious ego... What's not to like about him as a player on your squad that wants to win _the right way_?

I believe I mentioned him as a coveted player (from my vantage point) in a thread concernin' Rafer about a month or 2 ago; I'm not overly optimistic about the Raptors bein' able to secure his rights, but am heartened that Babcock and company aren't just payin' lip service to their rhetoric (and instead of tryin' to cajole and coddle Rafer, are willin' to turn elsewhere, in effect, admittin' his/their mistake - you could have a GM who's stubborn and refuses to acknowledge the truth, thereby hinderin' the team indefinitely as his ego gets the better of him in tryin' to prove the naysayers wrong - in this case, about Rafer)... Kudos for seein' that character is equally as important as ability/talent... :clap:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone else think this is Babcock's method of getting a point guard he wants that the Bulls formerly had- if they don't match we get Duhon, if they do our chances of landing Jay increases. The backup plan is Cook of course.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone else think this is Babcock's method of getting a point guard he wants that the Bulls formerly had- if they don't match we get Duhon, if they do our chances of landing Jay increases. The backup plan is Cook of course.


 i doubt he is trying to get someone who used to play for the bulls, its just that 2 of thet best FA point guards are former bulls,


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Anyone else think this is Babcock's method of getting a point guard he wants that the Bulls formerly had- if they don't match we get Duhon, if they do our chances of landing Jay increases. The backup plan is Cook of course.


Maybe, but with the Bulls out of the picture are we automatically a front runner for him? Last thing he was saying was that he wanted to go to a winning team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Maybe, but with the Bulls out of the picture are we automatically a front runner for him? Last thing he was saying was that he wanted to go to a winning team.


I don't know. Last I heard he was pretty happy that the Raptors were showing major interest. Cavaliers or Twolves would be my personal guesses but I really have no real idea where he's at.

The thing is that he threw out an offer that will cost his own suprise rookie if it goes through (or at least I would think so). If Duhon were matched, I really do think we'd have a decent shot at keeping Bonner AND signing Jwill. I don't know how much other teams can offer Jay but the only team I'm seeing with a better chance at playing time is Cleveland...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Just an interesting bit of trivia...

Matt Bonner was traded by the Bulls to the Raptors for a future 2nd round pick. That pick was used by the Bulls to select Chris Duhon.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

I think this signing makes a lot of sense because it will allow the raps to run an offense with Duhon and Rafer similar to Duhon and Gordon. Like rafer, Gordon is a terrible defender and that is why the Bulls defense relied on Duhon so much to cover him. 

I think this is a very logical move by babcock because of what it will allow the team to do with there guards. I wouldn't be at all suprised if babcock made this move with the intention of augmenting alston's game rather than replacing him altogether.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

With SAR not going to the Nets, the Bulls may prove to be a candidate. But he will cost the full MLE.

If the Bulls match, they truly value Du's services.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

speedythief said:


> And in the meantime Matt reads this message board, as I know all Toronto Raptors players and team employees do


Am I missing some sarcasm, or do they really read this? That's pretty cool if they do.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Am I missing some sarcasm, or do they really read this? That's pretty cool if they do.


I'm just kidding, but I don't think it's such a stretch. Chuck visits the boards, so do Toronto rag writers. I assume anybody in the NBA that uses a computer probably visits the same basketball sites we do, so I don't think it's a stretch to assume that at least some NBA players browse around sites like ours.


----------



## skip2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Long time reader (loving it, one of the best boards around), hopefully I'll have a few more posts, so let's start with this one, some of this is opinion based, but most is fact. Correct me if you see anything wrong though :-

First of all, Chicago DOESN'T have the MLE. They have actual cap space, something the Raptors haven't had in a while, but will hopefully happen 2 years from now (after-Rose era here we come). Even if they DO plan on re-signing Curry/Chandler, they could do it no matter WHAT they give Duhon because they have their bird rights. Now to the Duhon situation

The reported "vibe" out of that city is that they will match, and MANY believe that that's exactly what Babcock has planned all along. It seems to them that this is just too perfect, Babcock has offered the a contract that is JUST on the border of what Chicago would match.

A 2.8 mil dollar start (or around there), for THREE years (again, exactly the length that Chi wanted). Don't get me wrong, Babcock would be estatic if they don't match, but I believe he's going in knowing that they will.

So whats the catch? Bill Duffy, Duhon's agent, just happens to be Jay Wil's agent. Coincedence that we were one of the first teams interested? I think not. Basically, by giving Duhon an upgraded cheque book yet STILL sendning him to Chicago has Bill Duffy "owing" us something. That something just may be J-Wil! This is exactly what a rebuilding franchise like ours need, low-risk High reward type players, and I believe we SHOULD do this. Not only that, but J wouldn't command ALL of what's left from our MLE I don't think, thus, we'd STILL have about 2 mil for Bonner. Wait a minute, I forgot to mention that this also makes Bonner and HIS agent sweat a bit, and they just MIGHT give in a little to get this signed quickly, as their "possible suitors" also seem to be running out, and a couple of more signings from Toronto and he may not be able to do anything except take LESS money to go on a different team (and he has said that he LOVES this city, so doubt he'd take LESS to go to another).. Not a bad thing at all, on one hand you have Duhon if they don't match at a VERY reasonable price, and on the other you have Jay Will and Bonner. Win-win (when was the last time the Raptors were in one of these? ). 

Hopefully that wasn't too shabby for a first post .


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

skip2 said:


> Long time reader (loving it, one of the best boards around), hopefully I'll have a few more posts, so let's start with this one, some of this is opinion based, but most is fact. Correct me if you see anything wrong though :-
> 
> First of all, Chicago DOESN'T have the MLE. They have actual cap space, something the Raptors haven't had in a while, but will hopefully happen 2 years from now (after-Rose era here we come). Even if they DO plan on re-signing Curry/Chandler, they could do it no matter WHAT they give Duhon because they have their bird rights. Now to the Duhon situation
> 
> ...



Welcome to the boards. Not to shabby at all. This was pretty much the first thing that came to my mind as soon as I heard Paxson was probably going to match. So yeah, I kinda beat you to the punch but I didn't even know they had the same agent and things like that can play a factor. As for JWill and Bonner, i think that splitting the MLE between the two of them sounds like a fair deal all around. 

Then maybe trade Rafer for Luke Jackson (are the Cavs still a little below the cap?)? But that's probably a topic for a different thread...

Welcome again and keep up the good work.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome Skip2. I wonder if we have a user named MyLou?

Anyways, yes, that's an interesting theory. The problem is that it is predicated on the idea that Jay will sign with us if we want him to. Since sending out feelers months ago, and getting a nice response from Williams, the feeling is that he is more interested in going to a winner. Isn't everyone? But a team like Minnesota would be in the market for him if he is ready to return.

Hopefully we are in Duffy's good graces considering he's basically _the_ player agent in the NBA but I wouldn't expect any favours from a guy like that.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not so sure we could afford both J-Will and Bonner with the remainder of our MLE. We still don't know how much of it we spent on Calderon.

And Babcock pretty much said we couldn't afford both Duhon and Bonner, so is J-Will really going to sign for considerably less than Duhon?

I'm really unsure as to what kind of value J-Will will demand, but I wouldn't think he would come THAT cheap.


----------

